# No Spark In Datsun Pulsar.. N10 E15



## Datsun_Pulsar (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi,

I have just changed the motor in my N10 Datsun Pulsar and I am getting no spark from the coil.

By using a teat lamp on the + and - on the coil, I am getting power to them. But as I crank the engine, no spark is coming from the coil. I have changed coil/plugs/leads/points/condenser/Distributor and I even took my kill switch out to see if that was causing the problem.

I am assuming the wiring is correct as I am getting power to the coil, but I could be wrong.

I am guessing that the white ceramic thingy next to the coil is the ballast resistor?? Is this true, if so, Can this be causing the problem.

I strongly appreciate your help.. 

Where can I find an article on wiring the ignition coil??


----------

